# silver chloride



## thurben (Feb 13, 2021)

I have my silver chloride but when i added the sodium meta-bisulfite the silver chloride did not change to silver oxide like it is suspose to. their was no reaction at all. should have turned black. i added alot slowly of course. so what did i do wrong i stirred while adding, it did change color slightly real light baige color


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 13, 2021)

I think sodium meta-bisulfite is use for Gold.


----------



## galenrog (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry. Sodium metabisulphite does not convert silver chloride to silver oxide. Where did you learn this? 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## thurben (Feb 13, 2021)

yea i think you're wright, don't know what i was thinking. when you said that it jolted my mind. thanks for the input was very helpful.


----------



## Martijn (Feb 14, 2021)

Did you mean sodium hydroxide? For the lye and sugar conversion?


----------



## Martijn (Feb 14, 2021)

SMB is soluble in water. You may want to rinse a couple of times before going to the lye. I dont know if it matters or not. 
Or if any gases like H2S will be formed, but i would try to avoid that. 

Experiment on a bit to see what happens.

Comments anyone?


----------



## rickbb (Feb 15, 2021)

Always best to start with it clean, wash it good, 3 or 4 times to get rid of the SMB. Then use either sugar/lye or iron bar/battery acid methods to convert to metallic silver.


----------



## scrapparts (Feb 16, 2021)

rickbb said:


> Always best to start with it clean, wash it good, 3 or 4 times to get rid of the SMB. Then use either sugar/lye or iron bar/battery acid methods to convert to metallic silver.


The iron bar/battery acid method is news to me. I never ran across that method. How can I find out about that method? That sounds interesting. I've processed silver with copper method and the salt/sugar methods. I've seen how the silver cel is constructed and used. I'm not sure of other methods yet.

scrapparts.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 17, 2021)

Try the search function, LaserSteve had some nice vids of how he did it. I think his site might be back up after it got hacked.


----------



## floppy (Feb 22, 2021)

rickbb said:


> Try the search function, LaserSteve had some nice vids of how he did it. I think his site might be back up after it got hacked.



Does Steve have a different site than goldrecovery.us? Because I can’t get there and man I sure do like his videos and information available.


----------

